# CZ97 Threaded Barrel



## ZX14 (Mar 18, 2014)

I'd really like to get a CZ97, but I don't want to get one unless I can use my Osprey 45 on it. Does anyone know where I can get a threaded barrel or get the stock barrel extended and threaded? I talked to one barrel threader who said he would do it because there is not enough "meat" on a 45 barrel to thread.


----------

